# 1st Annual Misfit Open Saugeye Tournament



## puterdude

Please Read the enclosed and plan on participating and honoring the "MISFIT"
one of this site's moderators.Rick has fished with alot of us and I know no other fisherman whom loves the sport more than him.Let's all show up and enjoy the day.This is our first and we are learning as we go so please be patient as we try to accomplish this and start an annual event As noted this is a 100&#37; payout so no money is lining anyone's pockets except the top 5 finishers.The Judges for the event are myself,ShortDrift,Mushroomman.Feel free to pm myself if you have any questions.I hope to see many of you there.

Disclaimer: This site not affilated with this event,it is not endorsed,sponsored by them in any way or form.


----------



## Lewis

Can you post the details?
I cant open the "doc" file.


----------



## puterdude

1St Annual Misfit
Buckeye Lake Open Saugeye
Tournament


When: Saturday October 11, 2008
7AM-3PM (rain or shine)

Where: Buckeye Lake Leibs Island Launch Area

$40.00 Entry fee per boat (2 man Team)
100% payback

1st Place 600.00
2ndPlace 500.00
3rdPlace 400.00
4thPlace 300.00
5thPlace 200.00

50-boat limit (first come, first served)

All registration must be complete by
Oct 1, 2008. Money order or Certified checks
Only. No credit cards, paypal, or personal check accepted. Registration will be open to all OGF members until Sept 20, 2008 than opened to anyone to fill 50-boat field. In the event 50 boat field is not filled prizes awarded will be adjusted accordingly.
Winners will be determined by total weight of 6 fish limit per person(SAUGEYE ONLY). If a tie results than the (1) longest fish in inches will be used, if a tie still than a flip of a coin will determine the winner. All decisions of the judges are final.

All State fishing regulations must be observed.
Fish may be caught using live or artificial means.
All fish being weighed must be freshly caught.

Safe boating conduct must be observed at all times.
Caution and safety must be observed at the start. There will be no blast-off, competitors will leave launch in the order of registration received. Approved coast guard life vests are encouraged to be worn. 
No fishing within 20 ft of another competitor and absolutely no mooring your boat to another competitor during fishing hours. Any cheating and all involved will be disqualified and barred from future tournaments.

Judges will be out observing competitors and reserve the right to approach and board any competitors boat during the tournament to enforce the rules. Your refusal will result in disqualification immediately.
Competitors who are not in the check-in area at their appointed time will be penalized 8 ounces of weight per minute they are late. Anyone more than 15 minutes late will be disqualified.

Completion of an entry and payment of the entry fee certifies that you have read these rules and agree to abide by them. You further agree to waive all responsibility and hold harmless any organizer or host as to injury or damage that might occur in connection with the tournament.

No refunds after the 50-boat field has been filled. You will be permitted to transfer your entry one time only prior to October 1st, 2008 midnight or entry fee is forfeited.


*** Side Pot*** $ 5.00 Entry Fee For Largest Catfish In Inches
(1)	Winner takes All , For Those Interested.

***To Be Paid And Entered At Event***







NAME:____________________________________
Address_______________________________________________________________________________

Phone:________________________

Partner:____________________________________

Date:______________________________________

Signatures:__________________________________

___________________________________

*******************************************


Please mail completed registration form with entry fee to:


Richard Caudell Sr
639 Taft Av.
Newark, Ohio 43055 (740) 348-5005


----------



## fish4wall

hell rick...when i saw this i got scared!!! i thought something happened.... 
glad to see your doing good!!!! lol
i would be there but that deer season..lol


----------



## misfit

> hell rick...when i saw this i got scared!!! i thought something happened....


LOL.i had to check my pulse,cause i thought maybe puterdude knew something i didn't


----------



## chaunc

Where's buckeye lake and how do i get a lake map? I may make this event just to honor Rick. Don't think i've ever been sauger or saugeye fishing.


----------



## Capt.Muskey

Hey Dad! I'll enter this, and pay all the fees if you'll be my partner for the event! I'll haul my boat down and even bring your old rod. and "favorite brews." What do ya say Pop's????


----------



## shroomhunter

chaunc said:


> Where's buckeye lake and how do i get a lake map? I may make this event just to honor Rick. Don't think i've ever been sauger or saugeye fishing.


It's about 1/2 hr West of Zanesville, follow Rt. 79 South off of 70 untill you come to the blinking yellow light at Millersport Rd. where you can only turn left and do just that. Just before you come into Millersport you will see the signs for Liebs Island State Park on your left. Turn into this entrance and drive back untill you see the boat ramps on your left. You should be able to download a map from the ODNR website, it's not a real detailed map but will give you an idea of what type depths you have. Good maps can be purchased locally. If you need one shoot me a PM.


----------



## puterdude

After several request and further consideration we have decided to accept personal checks on the entry fee up to Sept.20th.We realize with busy schedules it's not always easy to get money orders or certified checks.So please do not abuse the priviledge as any returned check for NSF will result in cancellation of your entry & lanuch spot.With the exception of this change all other rules still apply.


----------



## Shortdrift

misfit said:


> LOL.i had to check my pulse,cause i thought maybe puterdude knew something i didn't


========================================================
Hey Dude,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,For what it is worth................You and Me are already teamed up since we can't fish the tourney. Puterdude is letting us use his boat with a REAL MOTOR on it in case the wind blows (private joke). Sorry but I will not let you off at the special dock to have a few beers (another private joke)  
Hope I don't have to wade to pull the boat.


----------



## chaunc

mushroomman said:


> It's about 1/2 hr West of Zanesville, follow Rt. 79 South off of 70 untill you come to the blinking yellow light at Millersport Rd. where you can only turn left and do just that. Just before you come into Millersport you will see the signs for Liebs Island State Park on your left. Turn into this entrance and drive back untill you see the boat ramps on your left. You should be able to download a map from the ODNR website, it's not a real detailed map but will give you an idea of what type depths you have. Good maps can be purchased locally. If you need one shoot me a PM.


I was hopeing to get an address so i can mapquest it. I'd like to get an idea of how long it will take me to get there from n/w PA.


----------



## misfit

chaunc,just type in buckeye lake,oh or millersport,oh in your map search.
that will put you right there.they are both towns right on the lake and the ramp is at millersport.


----------



## puterdude

chaunc, the physical address of the launch area is 2905 Liebs Island Rd Millersport,Oh 43046. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## misfit

> Hey Dude,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,For what it is worth................You and Me are already teamed up since we can't fish the tourney. Puterdude is letting us use his boat with a REAL MOTOR on it in case the wind blows (private joke). Sorry but I will not let you off at the special dock to have a few beers (another private joke)
> Hope I don't have to wade to pull the boat


geeze,and i was looking forward to that big check too  
having a "real" motor will be a big plus


----------



## puterdude

Rick ,I noticed you brushed right over the "the beers at the special dock" ,you holding out for that still?


----------



## misfit

well,we could possibly have "mysterious" motor trouble somewhere behind the marsh


----------



## K gonefishin

Shortdrift said:


> ========================================================
> Hey Dude,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,For what it is worth................You and Me are already teamed up since we can't fish the tourney. Puterdude is letting us use his boat with a REAL MOTOR on it in case the wind blows (private joke). Sorry but I will not let you off at the special dock to have a few beers (another private joke)
> Hope I don't have to wade to pull the boat.



And exactly what do you consider a REAL MOTOR Ron??


----------



## misfit

> And exactly what do you consider a REAL MOTOR Ron??


one that will actually get us back to the ramp in a 40 mph headwind 
but personally,i'd rather be rescued by that pretty lady again


----------



## puterdude

Starting this friday (08-22-08) I will be posting updates as to your starting positions.I will do this every Friday until the tournament.Thanks for your participation.


----------



## Phil Carver

I cant wait to see you again Rick. Its been a while.  I look forward to being able to meeting alot of the people fishing the event as well so I can put some faces with some names.  BTW , Dale your already D'Qd! lol


----------



## misfit

looking forward to it,phil.been awhile for sure.


----------



## Drewhop

I work every saturday but i can make it out for the weigh in with the wife and kid i better set a reminder or I will forget. Hope to get to meet a few of you there.


----------



## puterdude

Entries and boat launch assignments as of 8/22/08


No# 1 John Dostal & Dave Tiffe
No# 2 Corbin & Brenda Williams
No# 3 Dale Miller & Pat Miller


It's been kind of slow guys,come on send those entries in and help make this a sucess and enjoy the day with Misfit.I'd like to fill the boat field from OGF members but I may have to open it up to anyone sooner than planned if interest doesn't pick-up soon.Trophies are going to the 1st,2nd,3rd place finishers as well.We've put alot of work into this so we all can have a fun filled day.I'm working on door prizes and gift certificates as well.


----------



## Mushijobah

Sounds like a lot of fun! Wish I had a boat! Anyone need a partner? I catch saugeye all day long out of polluted Central Ohio streams !


----------



## leupy

Who do I make the check out to?
Is it necessary to have both signatures on the entry form?


----------



## DaleM

I made mine out to: Richard Caudell Sr-Misfit open


----------



## puterdude

Dale did it right,,,
make it payable to Richard Caudell Sr and put MISFIT OPEN in the memo line,as for both signatures,I was wanting them both for the wavier clause but if it's a big inconvience one will do and if I get alot of them with one missing I may get them to sign one at the event. We'll work with any of you,Just pm me or call me.


----------



## leupy

I mailed the check today but it won"t be picked up at the post office until Monday, You will most likely Wednesday or Thursday, I am in.


----------



## Capt.Muskey

I'm hoping for some beginner's luck for this event. I've caught a Lot of different fish over the past 40 years, but I've never put a saugeye in the boat.
Are we doing a cook-out after the weigh-in? If so, what do you need us to bring?
I'll be driving down the night before, lookin for a cheap motel and a good place to eat. Any suggestions?
Also, I have a few fishing items that I'd be willing to donate for door prizes, hopefully the event will be filled by OGF members, for the most part. 

This should be a Great fall event! I haven't fished Buckeye lake before either, But I love fall fishing. Perfect weather, not too hot, not too cold, and plenty of hungery fish!!!
Looking forward to a good time and hearing all the fish stories from you old timers.


----------



## shroomhunter

Here's a link I hope works for some local hotels. I can't speak for any of them but I know the Red Roof allows pets if this a concern, alot of traveling construction guys stay at the Rodeway. There is also a Holiday Inn Express that's new and not listed on here,it's at 79 & 40
close to Buckeye Outdoors for your shopping convenience. Good luck and I'll see you all there, if you have problems with reservations or need additional info shoot me a PM I'll try and help. As far as a cookout the night before or afterwards nothing is planned yet but sounds like a good idea. How about a list of OGF guys coming in early. Maybe we could get something going. As far as food I highly recommend Pizza Cottage pizza some of the best I've ever had!
http://maps.google.com/maps?near=Bu...&attrid=&ei=AmaxSJLsLo-KiwGc7dTDCg&view=text#


----------



## puterdude

I'll second the pizza cottage,lol, guy has to eat I am planning on calling on a few motels in the area and seeing if I can get a reduced rate for anyone coming in, Also let's just plan on cooking out there,during and afterwards, grills are there and picnic tables,I'll make a batch of my 3 alarm wings as well, I think a fire hydrant is close by


----------



## bkr43050

I have to check my schedule for out then. My boys have ball going on during that time but if I am not obligated to coach that weekend I would like to fish it. It sounds like a good time and is not too far from my place.


----------



## Capt.Muskey

come on Brandon, You need to be fishing this with us. If you want to borrow a rod and a few jigs, I can help you out. 
Where are all the central Ohio OGF members?


----------



## DaleM

I'll be waiting on you when you get here. We are boat#3 My personal guide will have the fish located and tied up for us. :B 
I'll have to shame the others into signing up.


----------



## Mushijobah

Still open for recruitment


----------



## SwollenGoat

Capt.Muskey said:


> Where are all the central Ohio OGF members?


I'd love to register, however I am coaching little league football this year and unfortunately tourny weekend conflicts with the start of our playoffs. So, until I figure out when/where we play for the playoffs I can't sign up yet.
(Much as I REALLY want to.)


----------



## puterdude

Entries and boat launch assignments as of 8/29/08


No# 1 John Dostal & Dave Tiffe
No# 2 Corbin & Brenda Williams
No# 3 Dale Miller & Pat Miller
No# 4 Ron Larimer & Mark Wolf
no#5 Jeff Hawtorn & ???

The results for the last week has given new meaning to the word s-l-o-w.
As a result I have opened it up to anyone as of today,we need to fill the field and I was hoping OGFer's would sign-up more than they have,kind of disappointing.

I have checked about motels and have a deal worked out at Best Western @ SR 79 & SR 40. (2) queen beds ,whirlpool, heated indoor pool,in room coffee,micorwave & Refrigerator,freshly remodeled I might add & superb cleaniness throughout,I seen the rooms,Free breakfast bar,69.99 a nite.
There number is (740)928-1800, Just tell them you are with the Saugeye Tournament.
I am checking with several others as well,Red Roof Inn, Holiday Inn and will advise as soon as I hear from them.

A special thank you to swollengoat of Ace Pro sign in New Albany for the posters,banners and signs,all donated and spectacular in appearance.

Newark Live Bait & Z's Market & Bait in Buckeye lake both contributed towards the trophies.


----------



## bkr43050

Hopefully it is because it is 6 weeks away that it is moving slow. It really sounds like a great idea and opportunity.

I am still hoping that things work out for me as well.

Perhaps everyone is thinking Rick is fishing and they are already throwing in the towel? Or perhaps they think it requires a Misfit blooper from every boat. 

If looks like you guys have done some good planning on this event. I hope that the folks start showing up.


----------



## misfit

> Perhaps everyone is thinking Rick is fishing and they are already throwing in the towel?


if so,they can perish the thought
not only did i know nothing about this deal,but when i read about it,i discovered i'm not even allowed to enter 
so you're all safe


----------



## Capt.Muskey

Puterdude you are doing a GREAT job putting all this together! I would take advantage of the hotel deal, But I already booked a BuckeyeLake cabin for the weekend. I'm planning on bringing the wife to help me celebrate my 1st place victory ;0.
I'm comming down friday thru sunday for a weekend of fall fishing and all the good stuff that goes with it!
What will it take to get some more OGF members involved?


----------



## leupy

How uis registration going?


----------



## Shortdrift

misfit said:


> well,we could possibly have "mysterious" motor trouble somewhere behind the marsh


==================================================

Guess I might be fishing alone for as long as it takes ....... Maybe 3 to 7 minutes?????????????


----------



## DaleM

I have heard from a few that say they will be signing up. Lets get this filled guys. Not much happening at this time of the year, so it's a good time to have fun and fish with several OGF teams.
Hey, you may even win a little money.


----------



## shroomhunter

I'm helping with the weighin and keeping an eye on Misfit to make sure he isn't stuffin' his saugeyes with lead
Puterdude wont let me fish, doesn't matter I can't catch fish from a boat anyways...
If anyone is getting together the night before let me know where, I'll be hoppin' off a plane from Texas and will be ready to hear some lies and throw down a cold one!


----------



## puterdude

I'll probably be dragging the "misfit" out to the pizza cottage the nite before if you want to swing by,He doesn't know it yet but I guess he does now maybe capt Musky and his wife can be persuaded too.


----------



## seethe303

I'd be in if I had a boat.


----------



## puterdude

you're still welcome to come out and join in and socialize.Maybe I should take names of guys wanting in without boats in case someone loses a partner in the last few days.Could work out where a few are needed.


----------



## shroomhunter

Might be a good idea to post that we have non boaters looking to team up with someone. Well I guess it's sort of posted now, I'll see you at the pizza cottage.


----------



## Capt.Muskey

We'll be at the pizza place also. Should be a good time.


----------



## puterdude

anyone with a boat that needs a partner,I have 3 OGF members wanting to fish the tournament without boats in need of partners,post your interest here or pm me for thier names.


----------



## puterdude

Nothing new to report,entries are stuck at only (4) and you only have 2 1/2 wks left to get them in.I sure thought there were more OGF members interested in this than what is shown,but we will go ahead with it regardless.We are having trophies for the top 3 finishers as well as the pay-outs.Get the entry form in if you want to fish in the tournament.Oct 1st will be here soon.


----------



## shroomhunter

The saugeye bite at Buckeye is turning on, I was out last night in my usual spots and one guy had a limit and we got our share as well. Had a good time with the monster cats hitting baits as well. Get your boats ready and hooks sharpened....the fall bite is starting and is sure to get better soon!!


----------



## pumper

just wondering how many teams are signed up as of now, i would like to fish the tourny but have a long drive,if you get 20 teams it would be worth the drive. keep me posted please.


----------



## polarcraft178

the bite is on at buckeye i fished a touriment there sunday . i only got three eyes but i seen a lot of fish caught . send in your entry for the misfit tourny .


----------



## jshbuckeye

The wife said I can come out and play so I will be there


----------



## loganlure

I may have a boat procured... I will let you know, for sure I will be there for weigh-in.


----------



## puterdude

for you late deciders,we have decided to take entries for cash only the day of the event so arrive early to register.Also I have one needing a partner with a boat.I also have one member with an extra boat and motor that is kind enough to loan it to someone but you have to pick it up and take it back,there is no trailer,pm me if interested either deal.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Dick there is a trailer lights the whole deal lol. Just needs your gas tank and if they want a trolling motor and a interphase depth finder they will need a battery I should have life jackets and the rest for it. 1 7/8 ball and I am about 18 minutes from the ramp. Boat has a 9.9 that runs good very reliable. Only time it gave me trouble was at well a different misfit deal on hoover on Jan 1 and it was the spark plug. If I remember correct Walter Adkins was in the boat with me that day sorry about that. Cant wait to see everyone


----------



## puterdude

lol,man did I mess that up or what? Anyway still very nice of you to let someone use it,Somebody ought to jump all over that deal.The eyes are slow now but starting,Misfit nailed a cleaner today and I caught a throw back,so they should be going strong in a few weeks for us.Get those entries in folks as the earlier they get in,the earlier you leave the ramps.


----------



## puterdude

Theres been some questions about the fish weigh-in and if the fish needs to be alive & kicking requiring a live well. The fish need to be freshly caught,non-decaying.Fish kept on a stringer or in a ice cooler ,ect is fine,A live well is not required.Also mentioned was some may be concerned about what to do with the fish afterwards if you don't want them.Don't be afraid of any fish caught floating in Buckeye after weigh-in.Misfit will be more than happy to clean and eat your catch if you don't want them,as a matter of fact ,there will be plenty of guys there to take your catch off your hands with graditude plenty as they are very good table fare.


----------



## Capt.Muskey

I'm bringing a fish donation cooler, if we need it at the weigh-in. Hoping to eat some saugeye saturday night!


----------



## puterdude

As of Sept 26th


No# 1 John Dostal & Dave Tiffe
No# 2 Corbin & Brenda Williams
No# 3 Dale Miller & Pat Miller
No# 4 Ron Larimer & Mark Wolf
No#5 Jeff Hawtorn & Darryl Price
No#6 Paul Thomas & Tyler Thomas
No#7 Ron Kemmerling & Grant Kemmerling
No#8 Craig Shirey & Chase Willis

Keep em coming ,as posted already,we'll take entries right up to start time,cash or money orders only after October 1st.I am getting calls,emails and pms daily of guys telling me they are coming and paying the morning of event so I have no idea what the final entry numbers until the morning of the event as I am not assigning a position until the fee has been paid,first come ,first served. No#5 still needs a partner if anyone is boatless and wants to fish the event give me a pm.


----------



## Capt.Muskey

OK, what are we at as of 10/03/08 ? (how many teams now?)

Seems that the weather as cooled down over the past week, Has the water temp come down? Has the saugeye bite heated up?

The wife and I will be at the Pizza Cottage by 7pm Friday.


----------



## puterdude

As of Oct 7th (4 days left)


No# 1 John Dostal & Dave Tiffe
No# 2 Corbin & Brenda Williams
No# 3 Dale Miller & Pat Miller
No# 4 Ron Larimer & Mark Wolf
No#5 Jeff Hawtorn & Darryl Price
No#6 Paul Thomas & Tyler Thomas
No#7 Ron Kemmerling & Grant Kemmerling
No#8 Craig Shirey & Chase Willis
No#9 Jamie Logan & Danny Barret
No#10 Harold Shirey & Ty Garrett


Last week of registration,we have quite a few that called or emailed and said they are coming and will pay cash that morning so we'll see how many show up.The bait store in Buckeye lake just west of the northshore ramp is opening up at 6am for anyone needing live bait,tackle or ice.The 1st,2nd 3rd place awards are being made at the trophy shop right now complete with Misfit's mug on them.There will be a few of us at Pizza Cottage friday nite at 7pm and some wives are coming as well,We will have a short meetingjust before launch the morning of the event and everyone will know the final head count than.Thanks for your participation and most importantly,everyone have fun,be careful and safe out there and let's catch alot of eyes and bring your cameras for picture sharing afterwards on here.Good Luck to all of you.


----------



## loganlure

Chad Ritchey and Barry Ritchey will be there for sure as well. I will try to get a check to you this week. I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## misfit

i'm looking forward to next week 
glad to see more people jumping onboard.
i do think i should get some kinda royalties for the use of my mug 
that is something you never mentioned
i'll be at the pizza cottage too,but i'll be going stag unless one of you has a nice sister who likes to fish.if she can also clean and cook them,and has a boat,that would be a big plus


----------



## puterdude

As of Oct 7th (4 days left)


No# 1 John Dostal & Dave Tiffe
No# 2 Corbin & Brenda Williams
No# 3 Dale Miller & Pat Miller
No# 4 Ron Larimer & Mark Wolf
No#5 Jeff Hawtorn & Darryl Price
No#6 Paul Thomas & Tyler Thomas
No#7 Ron Kemmerling & Grant Kemmerling
No#8 Craig Shirey & Chase Willis
No#9 Jamie Logan & Danny Barret
No#10 Harold Shirey & Ty Garrett


----------



## puterdude

Picture of the awards for 1st,2nd 3rd place,man is that Misfit a ugly character or what?


----------



## DaleM

I need to win one of those. It's almost time to put new pest control out! That would save me a lot of money. 
Very nice.


----------



## DaleM

misfit said:


> i'll be going stag unless one of you has a nice sister who likes to fish.if she can also clean and cook them,and has a boat,that would be a big plus


I would look for one Rick, but I don't know any that's that old and not n a nursing home!

Sorry buddy, couldn't resist that. See you Saturday. 
I'll be bringing a few items as door prizes also.


----------



## loganlure

puterdude said:


> Picture of the awards for 1st,2nd 3rd place,man is that Misfit a ugly character or what?


I hope I get fourth!
By the way, I have some door prizes and booby prizes to give away as well!


----------



## puterdude

A special thanks to OGF ,this site,for thier sponsoring 3 of the 6 plaques.The sponsorship is much appreciated and is the the largest in this years event,many thanks OGF staff.


----------



## Capt.Muskey

I really need to get in the top 3 for this one! The only other pictures around our house, He's passed out in. On the floor, in a chair, in the boat, on the front lawn.


----------



## misfit

> I would look for one Rick, but I don't know any that's that old and not n a nursing home!


if she has her own electric scooter chair,that would be a plus


----------



## DaleM

misfit said:


> if she has her own electric scooter chair,that would be a plus


You two could share oxygen while your out fishing too. 
If I find one I'll make sure she has deep thread tires so she can get around the creek and lake banks without getting stuck.


----------



## puterdude

anyone looked at the weather forcast for saturday?Partly sunny and pleasant Low: 50 °FHigh: 78 °F Nice weather for a tornament if you are a fair weather fisherman.So anyone waiting to see good weather before deciding ,grab the gear and come on out,the weather's a keeper!!


----------



## jshbuckeye

This should be a good time and lets not forget about some of us meeting at the Pizza Cottage on Friday night. Misfit you might be able to find a date at the Duke truck stop they may not make your age requirement but I think that they should look it.


----------



## misfit

> Misfit you might be able to find a date at the Duke truck stop they may not make your age requirement but I think that they should look it


believe me,they're no worse than the ones at the shenandoah


----------



## Muskeye

Puterdude,

Your rules say 2 man teams. They also say 6 fish limit per person. I read that to mean that a team can bring up to a total of 12 fish and the total weight will be weighed for that team...or did you mean that a team can weigh a total of 6 fish.


----------



## puterdude

Muskey,you read it right,6 fish limit per man or 12 fish per team,heaviest weight of 12 total fish.Also only 1 prize per team,if only 1 team catches fish,they win first place and the money for first place only,than all teams will be placed in a hat and winners drawn for the remaining places down to 5th place.As for the side pot for catfish 1 winner with the most weight takes entire pot.But one of the team winners of the saugeye contest can win the catfish pot separately.Hope this clears it up more.


----------



## Muskeye

Thanks puterdude. No minimum length either? With the multiple posts on this site about how numerous people feel about other fishermen keeping 10" fish, thought maybe there might be a minimum length.


----------



## loganlure

If I win, I will donate the money to Misfit so he can have plastic surgery and maybe finally be able to move up to the T/A Truck Stop ladies...
(j/k) about the donating thing...


----------



## puterdude

To each thier own I guess with length ,but I strongly suggest they clean what they keep or give them to someone that will,the last thing any of us want is a bunch of 9 inch dead saugeye floating after this,bad reputation would follow. Also logan I notice you wasn't joking about Misfit and his need of plastic surgery my poor Jack Russell growls every time she goes by those awards.


----------



## DaleM

There needs to be a minimum size without a doubt. 15" is what we usually require, but I'm not running things. I'm sure he'll have some size limit though. Those 10-14" fish are what we need to make sure we can continue this event for many years. It also helps with our ice fishing season


----------



## loganlure

puterdude said:


> To each thier own I guess with length ,but I strongly suggest they clean what they keep or give them to someone that will,the last thing any of us want is a bunch of 9 inch dead saugeye floating after this,bad reputation would follow. Also logan I notice you wasn't joking about Misfit and his need of plastic surgery my poor Jack Russell growls every time she goes by those awards.


I'm glad you caught that ... which is why I am hoping for fourth place... I have a Jack Russell/ beagle... a cross that should be outlawed...


----------



## Muskeye

I'm for 15" but I didn't see it on the rules. I'm not trying to cause trouble, heck I might not even make it out, my regular fishing buddy had to cancel and I'd be bringing my brother. The only reason I bring up the 12 fish total limit and lack of a minimum length is that the tourney isn't requiring livewells and that may end up with a lot of 9-12" dead fish. Heck, it's difficult for me to keep 12 fish alive in a functional livewell (I'm an optimist).


----------



## misfit

there needs to be a minimum length.i like 15,but would settle for 14,which i believe is what some tourneys use.
i also think it should be 6 fish limit per boat,to keep things on a level playing field.i would have brought that up sooner,but i missed it in the rules


----------



## DaleM

Rick, I also like the 6 fish weighing limit myself. I see no problem with a team keeping 12 fish, but only weighing in their best 6 eyes.
puterdude-- not trying to change your rules in anyway, Just trying to help you out with a few suggestions. 
Why not leave the 12 number this year and change that to 6 next year? Either way I'll be there having fun, and looking to take home a plaque. I need additional varmit protection for my house this winter!:S


----------



## fishintiger

Those plaques are nice but there's something missing. There's no smoke hanging from his mouth.  I would say he must have been getting a little air in but I think he breaths better with a smoke than he does without one. Anyone that's fished with him knows that if there's no smoke hanging there he's grumpier.


----------



## misfit

> additional varmit protection for my house this winter!


hahaha 
just don't let your wife see it or she might do to you what mine did to me  

ps,if i was allowed to enter,it would leave one less plaque for you to worry about 

btw,i think the 6 fish limit should be set.with 12 it puts any solo angler at a big disadvantage.however,if we don't have any solos,it won't be a problem.


----------



## puterdude

The last thing I want is to see dead fish going to waste afterwards so I am leaning towards a 14 in minimun length at least.Also next years event is going to be redone in alot of ways.I am learning as I go and appreciate all of the suggestions.I just hope taking the awards out Saturday I don't get stopped by the police and arrested for assault with Misfit's mug being on them.


----------



## Capt.Muskey

I like the 6 biggest limit, But 12 seems like a lot of good eating afterwards.
As far as size limit goes, Makes no difference to me. I'll clean and eat 10 inchers all day.
Anyone not wanting to keep their fish afterwards, I'll be happy to make room in my cooler regardless of size.
Puter, I'm cool with whatever rules you come up with, But I think that changing things around at such a late date, might cause a little problem.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## puterdude

I am not going to change the rules as late into this as we are,however I am going to add a rule ,14 inch minimum length.I'll announce it at the meeting before we launch and start.I think we need to be conservative and think of the next few years and keeping anything under 14 inches would hurt that.We'll keep it at 12 fish per team this year.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Solo angler dont worry about me Misfit I have a fishing partner Puterdude found me one sure hope he is a better s-eye guy then me I have been out and not connecting. 12 fish in one day in my boat other then the jig bite on Erie it has never happend.


----------



## misfit

i promise you'll put fish in the boat,jeff


----------



## Playbuoy

puterdude said:


> anyone looked at the weather forcast for saturday?Partly sunny and pleasant Low: 50 °FHigh: 78 °F Nice weather for a tornament if you are a fair weather fisherman.So anyone waiting to see good weather before deciding ,grab the gear and come on out,the weather's a keeper!!


That forecast is terrible...bring on the cold wind, rain and sleet!!! That is saugeye weather!


----------



## puterdude

I agree playbuoy but I want the entries up and some guys won't fish in that stuff,as for me I'd take wind,rain and temps in the 50's & 40's for saugeye over blues sky & 80's but we'll have fun anyway.I can't wait for the Shortdrift and Misfit misadventure tomorrow but they'll have my boat so I could be in for some down time afterwards


----------



## DaleM

puterdude said:


> I can't wait for the Shortdrift and Misfit misadventure tomorrow but they'll have my boat so I could be in for some down time afterwards



I hope you have a good insurance policy!!! 

I'll make sure I stay away from those two. On the other hand I better keep them in sight as they ( at their ages) may get lost or forget their way home.

Trash talk is starting Rick. By the way, my brother has a school all couped up for tomorrow. For the right price I'll share the location.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Which pizza cottage the one in heath or the one at the lake tonight and what time?


----------



## fishslim

Just want to say to all going have a great time be careful and catch some toothy critters. Wish i was coming but will be out of town.


----------



## puterdude

pizza cottage at the lake @ 7pm,Thanks for looking out for those two Dale but be sure and keep your distance,that Misfit can pee 30 ft for 30 mins, we'll get you at the next one slim


----------



## puterdude

I want to thank everyone for thier interest and participation,judging from the phone commitments we may have 25 to 30 teams total.Let's all have fun and be safe and catch some fish.


Special thanks to the sponsors on the plaques

Newark Bait, Newark
Z's Village Market Bait & Tackle, Buckeye Lake
Lancaster Window, Lancaster
OhioGameFishing.Com

A Very Special thank you to SwollenGoat of ProSign Studio
for the donation of signs,posters and a banner.SwollenGoat put
alot of effort and time in these and donated them all.
And also to Phil Carver for the weigh-in equipment & support,even with a recent blown ACL knee injury he's still helping us.
Also a big thank you to our Judges, Shortdrift whom drove down from up north& Mushrooman whom gave up a fishing opportunity with a vibee.

Thanks to all the members wishing us well and unable to attend.


----------



## JBLLURE

Thank you to puterdude and misfit for having this event we had a good time it made it nice for me becuase i have a small boat and im still able to compete against you guys. I live in out by deercreek and made the drive for this one misfit was right about the fishing we anchored on sellers point and waited out are fish very slow bite we were lucky enough to catch three and a really nice perch thanks again. 

p.s. anyone needing good info on deercreek i fish there all the time and do really well catching saugeye out of the lake and the spillway .


----------



## misfit

thank you for coming out,and also joining the site.and congrats again,on your catch.


----------

